# Smoking rabbits



## treym64 (Jan 20, 2014)

I now have five rabbits in my freezer and I wanting to smoke them, what wood would you use and why
I am going to put rabbits in a gumbo with some shrimp


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 21, 2014)

I would use a strong wood like hickory or mesquite so the smoke flavor comes out in the gumbo.


----------



## sipp (Jan 21, 2014)

My garden was getting hammered so I did the vegetable=meat conversion.
I brined them first then smoked them for a couple hours. Then I pulled the meat off the bones and braised with demiglaze and wild dehydrated mushrooms/shallots.
After that i added some heavy cream and reduced. The final product was stuffed into cooked potatoe skins for a wild game feast  attended.it was a big hit.
I recomend brineing first.


----------



## treym64 (Jan 21, 2014)

What about mixing hickory with fruit wood which wood would you use.
Do you think good idea


----------



## sipp (Jan 21, 2014)

my kid has a nut allergy so I stay away from the nut tree wood. I like apple for most things.


----------



## treym64 (Jan 21, 2014)

Does Apple and hickory sound good


----------



## sipp (Jan 21, 2014)

I think it sounds great.


----------



## woodcutter (Jan 21, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> Does Apple and hickory sound good


Sure! Have you looked at any of the bacon covered rabbit smokes on here? I've been thinking of getting the box trap out and smoking a few myself.


----------



## treym64 (Jan 21, 2014)

No I have not yet


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2014)

TreyM64 said:


> No I have not yet


Here's a link to the "Rabbit King" ( XJCamaro ):

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112011/a-rabbit-feast-qview

I think he shoots a couple hundred rabbits a year in Western PA.

Bear


----------



## treym64 (Jan 25, 2014)

image.jpg



__ treym64
__ Jan 25, 2014


----------



## treym64 (Jan 25, 2014)

1/4 lb burger with bacon wrapped duck kabobs


----------

